# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Gặp vấn đề khi add source code thành project ?

## seowebsitetv

Mình có 1 chương trình đã complied, trong đó có :

1 folder lib1 file .jar (chứa các file .class đã được complied rồi)1 file .sh để chạy trên ubuntuMình muốn sửa đổi 1 chút giao diện của nó nên đã down source code về (tức là toàn bộ file .jar ở trên giờ đã có source code và có thể sửa đổi j tùy thích)
Tuy nhiên, khi add thành 1 project thì gặp vấn đề, nó báo lỗi đỏ lòm do thiếu thư viện, vì trong code người ta import thư viện rất nhiu từ bên ngoài.
Ví dụ như : _import org.bouncycastle.crypto.params.ElGamalParameters;_Mà cái_org.bouncycastle.crypto.params.ElGamalParameters_ đó lại nằm ở 1 trong 5 file jar ở trong folder lib như đã liệt kê ở trên.
Giờ mình phải làm thế nào? Ai biết chỉ dùm với !

----------


## ananhhoang

*Trả lời: Gặp vấn đề khi add source code thành project ?*

Bạn dùng ide nào, nếu là eclipse bạn có thể tạo user libraries cho project, cho tất cả lib bạn cần vào đó là ok 
http://gdviet.com

----------

